# Das perfekte Wetter für Karpfenangeln?



## a.maus (14. September 2008)

Mal *ne*​ Frage was ist das perfekte Wetter für *Karpfenangeln*​, ich meine das mit Tiefdruck, Hochdruck, Windrichtungen, Regen, Sonne usw. Ich wollte zum z.B. nächste Wochenende Angel fahren und die Werte sind Nordostwind und ein Luftdruck von 1025 *hPa*​? Und wo könnte ich es genauer *nachlessen*​.
Vielen Dank #6
mfg maus​


----------



## fantazia (14. September 2008)

*AW: Das perfekte Wetter für Karpfenangeln?*

Ich sag einfach nur zu Hause fängt man keine Fische.


----------



## Flyfisher01 (14. September 2008)

*AW: Das perfekte Wetter für Karpfenangeln?*

je mehr Sauwetter also Regen und Wind , umso besser waren die Chancen auf nen Fisch bei meinen Touren #6#6


----------



## rice (14. September 2008)

*AW: Das perfekte Wetter für Karpfenangeln?*



a.maus schrieb:


> Mal *ne*​ Frage was ist das perfekte Wetter für *Karpfenangeln*​, ich meine das mit Tiefdruck, Hochdruck, Windrichtungen, Regen, Sonne usw. Ich wollte zum z.B. nächste Wochenende Angel fahren und die Werte sind Nordostwind und ein Luftdruck von 1025 *hPa*​? Und wo könnte ich es genauer *nachlessen*​.
> Vielen Dank #6
> mfg maus



Gieb ma die Lottozahln für nechsten Sammstag#c

meine seite wo ich das Wetter ablese kann mir die windrichtung un de Luftdruck fürs nechste Wochenende nicht ansagen ich denk hast scho ne gute Quelle|kopfkrat


Ps: mir is das Wetter Egal der Schrank hat was für jede Wetterlage zu Bieten ;-D


----------



## Fellisch (14. September 2008)

*AW: Das perfekte Wetter für Karpfenangeln?*

Ich glaub es git kein perfektes Angelwetter, das hängt viel mehr mit der Fresslaune der 

Fische ab.


----------



## a.maus (14. September 2008)

*AW: Das perfekte Wetter für Karpfenangeln?*

Ja ich fahre auch bei jedem Wetter raus aber trotzdem würde es mich interesieren wovon es abnängt das die Fische mal so mal anders beissen?|kopfkrat


----------



## bennie (14. September 2008)

*AW: Das perfekte Wetter für Karpfenangeln?*



fantazia schrieb:


> Ich sag einfach nur zu Hause fängt man keine Fische.



amen, meine rede!


----------



## Nitro (14. September 2008)

*AW: Das perfekte Wetter für Karpfenangeln?*

na,ja ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht wenn es drei Tage konstant ist das Wetter dann läuft es meistens,wo ich fische ist ein Flachwassersee und die Karpfen sind bei plötzlichen Wetterumschwung sehr empfindlich (und immer schön dran denken Gegenwind angeln).


----------



## DanielPotsdam (15. September 2008)

*AW: Das perfekte Wetter für Karpfenangeln?*

Wie immer kommt es auf viele Faktoren an...und es ist natürlich oft von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich!

Faktor Wind:
Weht der Wind von Westen,beißen sie am...
Aus meinen Erfahrungen heraus stimmt das schon.
Bei kaltem Ost,Nord-Ost Wind lief es eher mau. Hat man dann schon solchen Wind,dann sollte man auch nicht gegen den Wind fischen, sondern sich an dem Ufer orientieren wo der Wind aufschlägt.

Faktor Luftdruck:
Hoher Luftdruck, dazu evtl noch weiter steigend->nicht gut.
Wir steigen ja auch nicht einfach so auf einen hohen Berg, wenn doch, dann dauert die Anpassung eine Weile und essen tuen wir auch weniger. So ungefähr läuft das bei den Fischen auch ab. Haben wir jedoch eine Weile eine Hochdruckphase und auf einmal sinkt der Luftdruck auf zB unter 1000
-->ab ans Wasser!Ein niedriger Luftdruck ist also auf jeden Fall besser als ein hoher!

Faktor Temperatur:
Wie bei den 2 anderen Faktoren kommt es hier natürlich auch auf die Jahreszeit an, in der man fischen geht. Bei einer Hitzeperiode im Sommer zum Beispiel geh ich lieber baden als angeln!Oder beides . Es ist weniger Sauerstoff im Wasser, die Fische sind träge und sonnen sich lieber als den ganzen Tag nach Nahrung zu suchen. Wenn aber im Frühling die ersten Sonnenstrahlen wochenlang die Ufer bestrahlen
...abs ans Wasser! 
Ich denke die Temperatur spielt schon eine Rolle, aber nicht unbedingt die Größte, da sich das Wasser ja nicht so schnell abkühlt oder aufheizt wie die Luft.

Faktor Regen:
Ich dachte vor kurzem Woche immer, Regen ist automatisch gut. Nährstoffe werden ins Waser gespült, dazu ein höher Sauerstoffeintrag... aber an einem See war das absolut nicht der Fall. Es hat die ganze Nacht geregnet und erst als der Regen aufgehört hat, fingen die Fische richtig an zu beißen.
Keine Ahnung, warum!

Ansonsten sehe ich es so wie meine Vorredner, so lange die Seen befischbar sind, man Zeit und Lust hat, ab ans Wasser!
Im Internet surfen bringt keine Fische und die reine Theorie kann man auch nur am Wasser zur Praxis machen.


----------



## i.w (15. September 2008)

*AW: Das perfekte Wetter für Karpfenangeln?*

kann dir nur den tip geben führe ein fangbuch mit
so vielen angaben wie möglich dazu brauch man aber ein paar geräte gibts aber recht günstig
das ganze bei allen fischen auch beim stippen oder so
du wirst merken das es an einem gewässer immer die gleichen dinge für richtig gute tage gibt

beim fangbuch geht es weniger um den fisch mehr
um uhrzeit, luftdruck, temperatur(luft u. wasser),  mondphase,  wind, usw.

@DanielPotsdam auf einem berg herscht geringerer luftdruck als auf meereshöhe


----------

